# Rotisserie for Whole Hog



## ramcharger80 (Apr 20, 2004)

If anyone has experience cooking a whole hog on a rotisserie I would like to chat with you about this. I have a 5 foot rotisserie, electric, and all the info I have received is just off websites and I would like to get some advice from someone who has done on this way.

Thanks,

Heath


----------



## DanD (Apr 21, 2004)

You have mail


----------



## ramcharger80 (Apr 21, 2004)

*Email*

Yes, heathanddedra@earthlink.net.  Thanks for the reply.

Heath


----------

